# Union Flite Bindings 2014?



## The Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

I own a pair of 2012/2013 ones. I got them in the CYMK colorway since it matches my Capita Horrorscope. I tend to ride park a lot so they are amazing. They are nice and flexy to help me do butters, but still have a lot of control when i hit the bigger jumps. Im going to start doing rails this season, but when i did boxes last year, they still held up really well.


----------

